# chamberlain 4080



## l irons (Jul 20, 2017)

ive have a customer with a chamberlain 4080 it has three point linkage on it and he seems to be loosing a lot of hydraulic oil out of it with very little leaks. the back diff oil is overfull i i believe it could be transferring oil from the hydraulic tank to diff housing. has anyone come across this on a chamberlain. note the hydraulic tank and three point linkage housing are sitting above diff housing, im thinking possibly cracked housing, some insight would be great


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The JD 4020/4030 hydraulic system design is nearly identical. The usual cause of oil transfer is a rockshaft piston leaking into the transmission housing.


----------



## l irons (Jul 20, 2017)

so pull hydraulic tank three point linkage housing off and its the piston that lifts top arms upis that what you mean by rockshaft?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

That is the rockshaft piston.


----------

